# Canada Goose Call



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey -

I know this forum has discussed this issue a few times but I need to get a decent call for canada's. I want to get a call that will help me produce a lower sound for giants. Realistically, I can only spend abuot $20-30 on a call, so I know I won't be able to purchase top of the line equipment. However, I think there are good calls out there for this price. So, for those of you that know, what do you think is a good canada call for my price range????

Thanks a million!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're willing to spend around $50, you'll have a lot more options to choose from, and I'm referring to short reeds as I think they're the best call to learn. I just picked up a Heartland Delrin goose call, that retails at $50 and is goosey call IMO. I blew a Foiles Meatcutter the other weekend and is another decent call for 50.

I'm sure others can name a bunch in that range, but normally anything I've blown in the 20-30 dollar range will be replaced by a higher model down the road and might as well get one you'll grow into from the start.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks Chris! I've been looking around lately and I think you're right. Thanks for the information! By the way, I really enjoyed your Sask. photos from last fall. I grew up hunting in the Crosby, ND region and over by the Des Lacs Refuge. When you went to Sask, were you up just north of that area?

Thanks again! I really appreiciate all the info!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Goosepride said:


> I grew up hunting in the Crosby, ND region and over by the Des Lacs Refuge. When you went to Sask, were you up just north of that area?


We were about 4 hours north of the border...the area we plan to cover is very wide and houses dozens of roosts so there's no particular area we hunt. It's looking like we'll time it perfectly again this year....can't wait!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GP,

I agree with Chris as you may want to save a little more cash till you get to about $50. You will be actually saving in the long run. Another call to consider is a half breed. They are about $45. They are a little harder to master in my opinion. If you PM you address I have one that I will send you. I have only blown it once or twice. A little bleach and water should kill what ever I may have. I will give it to ya (for free) if you want to give it a try. If you like it then it is yours to keep. If you don't then you can send it back or pass it on to someone else in need.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Porkchop - I sent you a message so you'll have to check that out. I think I'll take you up on your offer!

Have fun up North Chris! Sure wish I could head up there sometime!

You guys that go up North, do you have an hassles at the border or are they pretty good about everything?

Just curious!

Fish up North all the time and never really have any trouble crossing the border. I went up north to hunt geese when I was a junior in high school (ten years ago now) and didn't receive any hassle that I can remember but I know regulations have changed.

Any insight?

Thanks guys! Really enjoy this website and the forum!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Goosepride said:


> You guys that go up North, do you have an hassles at the border or are they pretty good about everything?
> 
> Just curious!


Last year was my first time, and we went through easily. With advice from Field Hunter/Decoyer, we had all our forms filled out, stuff to pay duties on accounted for, and they had us on our way in minutes.

Same deal coming home.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Has anyone heard of or used the Tim Grounds Undertaker call? From what I have read about it apparantly it brings major results to your hunting game, whatever. If anyone has used these let me know.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've messed around with that call a little and like all of the Grounds calls it's a solid call (it's made by Tim but actually designed by someone else, can't remember who though). I actually like that Clearly Goose Talk call better than the undertaker and they're both pretty cheap.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The X-Out keeps calling my name for some reason. Anybody have it right now and what's your feelings on it?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Decoyer and Goosebuster both have them and they sound pretty sweet. If you buy one at scheels talk to T-shot from the site here and have him tune it how you like it. He's a nice guy and good with a call too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GP the call went out today via Priority. I also found the take. Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Just grabbed an X-out this afternoon, sounds fantabulous. See i can't even write in english anymore, pretty sure that isn't a word. :thumb:


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

What do you guys think of Zinks paralizer? I bought one today and it seems to me that it is the easiest call that I have ever used. I will probably never be able to say that I am a best caller but with this one within 20 minutes I seemed to have it going better than anything that I have used before. Darren at Capital tool and hardware in Mandan gave me a demo on it and just listening to it one time had me convinced.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What'd you get, an SR-1? The whole zink line of calls are excellent. I had an SR-1 that I sold to my younger bro...it's a sweet call.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Do any of you guys have flatliners by heartland. Im going to get one and was just wondering what you guys thought of them?


----------

